# Скачет давление. Боли в грудной клетке и спине. Тахикардия, затруднено дыхание



## юрий ром (23 Авг 2009)

Помогите пожалуйста. У меня начались приступы полгода назад. Приемущественно по вечерам скачет давление. Боли в грудной клетке. Холодеют руки-ноги. Приступы тахикардии, затрудненное дыхание + боли по середине спины. Там еще какая-то шишка образовалась, даже рукой чувствуется.

Ходил к мануалу - непомогло. Еще тревожное состояние. Врачей оббегал кучу. Подскажите, насколько это серьёзно и есть какие-то препараты снимающие симптомы или упражнения. И из-за какого отдела позвоночника могут быть подобные явления?


----------



## abelar (24 Авг 2009)

Ваш "мануал" что "делал"? В общих чертах....Есть ли снимки ШОП?aiwan
"Давление скачет" : в каком диапазоне?


----------



## юрий ром (24 Авг 2009)

Снимков нету((( Сейчас собираюсь делать. Мануал - доктор Левин. Мне его рекомендовали. Он крутил голову, чего-то вправлял в спине, а так не знаю. Прописал витрум, остеомаг, мальгаму и дона. 

Временами бывают улучшения, а так, практически постоянно что-то болит и дышать тяжело, как-будто что-то грудь сжимает. Постоянное чувство тревоги, давление то бывает 180/90, 160/88, а так, в норме - 127/88. Рост у меня 196 см, вес 129 кг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2009)

Анализ крови, мочи, ЭКГ, когда делали?
У эндокринолога были?


----------



## юрий ром (25 Авг 2009)

ЭКГ делал. Даже ЭХО делал. С сердцем говорят есть проблемы но небольшие. Гармоны сдавал. УЗИ почек и надпочечников тоже делал. Говорят всё в пределах нормы. А с сердцем говорят блокада левого желудочка. И незначительное увиличение.


----------



## Ell (25 Авг 2009)

Ваш возраст?
Образ жизни, работа?


----------



## юрий ром (25 Авг 2009)

Возраст 32 года. Работаю в такси.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2009)

юрий ром написал(а):


> Приемущественно по вечерам скачет давление. Боли в грудной клетке. Холодеют руки-ноги. Приступы тахикардии, затрудненное дыхание + боли по середине спины.
> Еще тревожное состояние. Врачей оббегал кучу.


А психотерапевт?

Там еще какая-то шишка образовалась, даже рукой чувствуется.
А Узи делали, хирургу показывали?


----------



## юрий ром (26 Авг 2009)

Да, был и у него. "Психотерапевты" сказали, что это панические атаки. Прописали релиум, не прошло. УЗИ пока не делал и к хирургу не ходил. Я сейчас мало работаю, так что денег потратил немало. И всё впустую.

Направление пытался получить, не дают, пологают что я симулянт наверное. Даже ходил к нетрадиционным целителям, с палочками какими-то, поводили-поводили,  сказали, что у меня нестабильность шейного отдела. 
Просто хочу спросить, могут ли быть такие симптомы при этом? И может посоветуете как от симптоматики избавиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2009)

Панические атаки.
Нужен психотерапевт.


----------



## abelar (27 Авг 2009)

юрий ром написал(а):


> Мануал - доктор Левин. Мне его рекомендовали. Он крутил голову, чего-то вправлял в спине, а так не знаю.


Николай Анатольевич...


----------



## юрий ром (27 Авг 2009)

Ага, он самый.


----------



## abelar (27 Авг 2009)

...А правда, что по 50 чел в день, запускают группами по 5 чел. и делают всем одно и то же на глазах у обалдевших пациентов, ожидающих своей очереди? Или брешуть?aiwan


----------



## юрий ром (27 Авг 2009)

Абсолютная правда. Др. Левин - хороший шоумен. На его лечении весело, но как остеопат и костоправ не знаю. Мне, по крайней мере, он не очень помог. Но народу там даже, наверное, больше, чем 50 человек...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2009)

abelar написал(а):


> ...А правда, что по 50 чел в день, запускают группами по 5 чел. и делают всем одно и то же на глазах у обалдевших пациентов, ожидающих своей очереди? Или брешуть?aiwan



А как определить, что всем одно и тоже?


----------



## юрий ром (29 Авг 2009)

Ну, видимо, да......хотя все его нахваливают...и народ идет, но некоторых видел со снимками. Значит что-то делает.


----------



## юрий ром (7 Сен 2009)

Подскажите. Мне тут пиарят какие-то кровати массажные. Кто-нибудь на них был? Помогают ли они? И могут ли они навредить?


----------



## nuwa (7 Сен 2009)

Это на форуме, в личку?


----------



## юрий ром (7 Сен 2009)

Не. Это так


----------



## Bezol (16 Окт 2009)

Обратитесь а к остеопату. Интересный народ. Кажется, будто ничего физически не делают, а помогает. Конечно, владеют они разными техниками...


----------

